# New guy on a Synapse



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all! from sunny san diego but got orders to Japan and been here since december 2010... i've been wanting to get back into cycling to get my ass back into shape... by luck i met someone here in japan that ended up being a good friend... he asked me to find him a buyer for a brand new synapse carbon he's got taking up room in his storage unit. he bought two while they were on sale at a neighboring air force base and used one for himself... i asked him how much he wanted and after hearing the price i had to at least give it a look.. i was a bit worried because its a 54, and I'm normally comfortable on a 52, but he let me do a 15 miler on his bike and the size ended up being good... i was in love with the CAAD and it was perfect for my price range, but i couldn't say no to the deal i got on the synapse (if you knew how much i paid for this brand new bike, it might piss you off)... regardless, i still really want a CAAD but can't realistically can't spend the money, especially considering the glaring eyes and stern talking from the wife hahaha.. guess I'm gonna be using the synapse to get back into cycling, and when I'm at a point where I'm more fit, i'll bite the bullet on a CAAD or SS... heres the new ride, looking for a roller trainer during these cold, wet, snow filled japanese winters, but i guess this will do for now... only thing i've done so far was flip the stem, added pedals and slapped on the E3 Form saddle cheers!


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice ....


----------



## Malakas (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice ride.

I just bought a synapse carbon 4 myself and love it so far.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike. It will go faster without that red thing on the back wheel.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^thanks for the tip


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

If you guys don't mind me asking, how much did you guys pay for your synapse?


----------



## MiamiHeat (Aug 12, 2011)

If memory serves $2400 for a new 2011 Carbon 4 last September; toss in another $400 in pedals and shoes ($280).


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to Cannondale. Nice ride.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I paid $500 for mine brand spanking new.... Not too shabby right???


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice bike! I love my Synapse. It's a Synapse Carbon 6 Apex that I got last year for $1600($1800 msrp).

They're $2100 msrp though this year. Ouch.


----------



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

Helitech said:


> Thanks everyone! I paid $500 for mine brand spanking new.... Not too shabby right???


not shabby at all. I'll buy it from you when you order your new bike


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

$1699 for mine. with all the upgrades....dont even wanna know.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

phs said:


> not shabby at all. I'll buy it from you when you order your new bike


Sure I'll let it go for a cool $1000 to ease the pain of buying a SS hahahaha


----------

